# الاستراحة > استراحة المجلس >  كلام ابن القيم فى محبة الله

## أبوحاتم الألوكى

[ أنواع المحبة ]
هاهنا أربعة أنواعٍ من المحبة يجب التفريق بينها ، وإنما ضلّ من ضلّ بعدم التمييز بينها : 
أحدهما : محبة الله ؛ ولا تكفي وحدها في النجاة من الله من عذابه والفوز بثوابه؛ فإن المشركين وعبَّاد الصليب واليهود وغيرهم يحبون الله .
الثاني : محبة ما يحب الله ؛ وهذه هي التي تدخله في الإسلام وتخرجه من الكفر، وأحب الناس إلى الله أقومهم بهذه المحبة وأشدهم فيها .
الثالث : الحب لله وفيه ؛ وهي من لوازم محبة ما يحب الله ، ولا يستقيم محبّة ما يحب الله إلا بالحب فيه وله .
الرابع : المحبة مع الله ؛ وهي المحبة الشركية ، وكل من أحبّ شيئاً مع الله ،لا لله ، ولا من أجله ، ولا فيه ، فقد اتخذه نداً من دون الله ،وهذه محبة المشركين .
وبقي قسم خامس ليس مما نحن فيه وهى المحبة الطبيعية : وهي ميل الإنسان إلى ما يلائم طبعه ؛كمحبة العطشان للماء ،والجائع للطعام ،ومحبة النوم والزوجة والولد؛ فتلك لا تذم إلا إذا ألهتْ عن ذكر الله وشغلت عن محبته ،كما قال تعالى  يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تلهكم أموالكم ولا أولادكم عن ذكر الله  [المنافقون :9] وقال تعالى:  رجال لا تلهيهم تجارة ولا بيع عن ذكر الله  [النور :37].

[ أعظم أنواع المحبة وأنفعها هي محبة الله تعالى ]
واعلم أن أنفع المحبة على الإطلاق وأوجبها وأعلاها وأجلها محبة من جبلة القلوب على محبته وفطرت الخليقة على تأليهه ،وبها قامت الأرض والسموات ،وعليها فطر المخلوقات، وهي سر شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله ، فإن الإله هو الذي تألهه القلوب بالمحبة والإجلال والتعظيم والذل له والخضوع والتعبد ، والعبادة لا تصح إلا له وحده ، والعبادة هي كمال الحب مع كمال الخضوع والذل ، والشرك في هذه العبودية من أظلم الظلم الذي لا يغفره الله ، والله سبحانه يُحب لذاته من سائر الوجوه ،وما سواه فإنما يحب تبعا لمحبته .
وقد دل على وجوب محبته سبحانه :جميع كتبه المنزلة،ودعوة جميع رسله أجمعين ، وفطرته التي فطر عليها عباده ، وما ركب فيها من العقول ، وما أسبغ عليهم من النعم ، فإن القلوب مفطورة مجبولة على محبة من أنعم عليها وأحسن إليها ؛ فكيف بمن كل الإحسان منه ، وما بخلقه جميعهم من نعمة فمنه وحده لا شريك له كما قال تعالى:  وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه تجأرون  [ النحل :53] وما تعرَّف به إلى عباده من أسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلا ، وما دلت عليه آثار مصنوعاته من كماله ونهاية جلاله وعظمته . 
والمحبة لها داعيان : الجلال ، والجمال .
والرب تعالى له الكمال المطلق من ذلك ؛ فإنه جميل يحب الجمال ،بل الجمال كله له ، والإجلال كله منه ؛فلا يستحق أن يُحب لذاته من كل وجه سواه : قال الله تعالى :  قل إن كنتم تحبون الله فاتبعوني يحببكم الله  [ آل عمران :31]. وقال تعالى:  يا أيها الذين آمنوا من يرتد منكم عن دينه فسوف يأتي الله بقوم يحبهم ويحبونه الآية [المائدة :54].
والولاية أصلها الحب ؛ فلا موالاة إلا بحب ،كما أن العداوة أصلها البغض. 
والله ولي الذين آمنوا وهم أولياؤه ؛ فهم يوالونه بمحبتهم له ، وهو يواليهم بمحبته لهم ؛ فالله يوالي عبده المؤمن بحسب محبته له .
ولهذا أنكر سبحانه على من اتخذ من دونه أولياء ؛ بخلاف من والى أولياءه ؛فإنه لم يتخذهم من دونه ، بل موالاته لهم من تمام موالا ته .
وقد أنكر على من يُسوّى بينه وبين غيره في المحبة ، وأخبر أن من فعل ذلك ؛فقد اتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله . قال تعالى :  ومن الناس من يتخذ من دون الله أندادا يحبونهم كحب الله والذين آمنوا أشد حبا لله  [البقرة :165]. وأخبر عمن يُسوِّي بينه وبين الأنداد في الحب أنهم يقولون في النار لمعبوديهم  تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين إذ نسويكم برب العالمين  [الشعراء :97-98].
وبهذا التوحيد في الحبِّ أرسل الله سبحانه جميع رسله ، وأنزل جميع كتبه ، وأطبقت عليه دعوة جميع الرسل ـ عليهم الصلاة والسلام ـ من أولهم إلى آخرهم ،ولأجله خلقت السموات و الأرض ،والجنة والنار ،فجعل الجنة لأهل هذا التوحيد ، والنار للمشركين به وفيه .
وقد أقسم النبي  أنه :" لا يؤمن عبد حتى يكون هو أحب إليه من ولده ووالده والناس أجمعين "( 1) .
فكيف بمحبة الرب جل جلاله ؟ !
وقال لعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه : " لا ؛ حتى أكون أحب إليك من نفسك "(2 ) أي لا تؤمن حتى تصل محبتك ليّ إلى هذه الغاية .
وإذا كان النبي  أولى بنا من أنفسنا بالمحبة ولوازمها ؛ أفليس الرب جل جلاله وتقدست أسماؤه وتبارك اسمه وتعالى جدُّه ولا إله غيره أولى بمحبة عباده من أنفسهم ؟! وكل ما وصل منه إلى عبده المؤمن يدعوه إلى محبته و محبة ما يحبه ، وكراهة ما يكرهه .
فعطاؤه ومنعه ، ومعافاته وابتلائه ، وقبضه وبسطه ، وعدله وفضله ، وأماتته وإحياؤه ، ولطفه وبره ، ورحمته وإحسانه ،وستره وعفوه ، وحلمه وصبره على عبده ، وإجابته لدعائه، وكشف كربه، وإغاثة لهفته ،وتفريج كربته ؛ من غير حاجة منه إليه ، بل مع غناه التام عنه من جميع الوجوه ، كل ذلك داع للقلوب إلى تألهه ومحبته ، بل تمكينه عبده من معصيته ، وإعانته عليها، وستره حتى يقضي وطره منها ، وكلاءته وحراسته له ،وهو يقضي وطره من معصيته ؛ وهو يعينه ويستعين عليها بنعمه : من أقوى الدواعي إلى محبته . 
فلو أن مخلوقاً فعل بمخلوق أدنى شيء من ذلك ؛لم يملك قلبه عن محبته ؛ فكيف لا يحب العبد بكل قلبه وجوارحه من يحسن إليه على الدوام بعدد الأنفاس مع إساءته؛ فخيره إليه نازل ، وشره إليه صاعد ،يتحبب إليه بنعمه ،وهو غني عنه ، والعبد يتبغض إليه بالمعاصي ،وهو فقير إليه ؛ فلا إحسانه وبره وإنعامه عليه يصده عن معصيته ، ولا معصية العبد ولؤمه يقطع إحسان ربه عنه ؟!
فألأم اللؤم تخلف القلوب عن محبة من هذا شأنه وتعلقها بمحبة سواه !!
وأيضا : فكل من تحبه من الخلق أو يحبك إنما يريدك لنفسه وغرضه منك ،والرب سبحانه وتعالى يريدك لك ، فكيف لا يستحيي العبد أن يكون ربه له بهذه المنـزلة ؛وهو معرض عنه ، مشغول بحب غيره؛وقد استغرق قلبه محبة ما سواه ؟! 
وأيضا : فكل من تعامله من الخلق : إنْ لم يربح عليك ؛لم يعاملك ،ولابد له من نوع من أنواع الربح ،والرب تعالى إنما يعاملك لتربح أنت عليه أعظم الربح وأعلاه فالدرهم بعشرة أمثاله إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة ، والسيئة بواحدة وهي أسرع شيء محوا. 
وأيضا : فهو سبحانه خلقك لنفسه وكل شيء خلق لك في الدنيا والآخرة فمن أولى 
( 1) أخرجه البخاري (15) ومسلم (44) من حديث أنس رضي الله عنه . 
(2 ) أخرجه البخاري (6632) من حديث عبد الله بن هشام رضي الله عنه

----------


## أبوحاتم الألوكى

وأيضا : فهو سبحانه خلقك لنفسه وكل شيء خلق لك في الدنيا والآخرة فمن أولى منه باستفراغ الوسع في محبته وبذل الجهد في مرضاته .
وأيضا:فمطالبك ـ بل مطالب الخلق كلهم جميعا ـ لديه وهو أجود الأجودين ، وأكرم الأكرمين ،ويعطي عبده قبل أن يسأله فوق ما يؤمله،يشكر على القليل من العمل وينميه ، ويغفر الكثير من الزلل ويمحوه ، ويسأله من في السموات والأرض كل يوم هو في شأن ، لا يشغله سمع عن سمع،ولا تُغلطه كثرة المسائل ، ولا يتبرم بإلحاح الملحين ، بل يحب الملحين في الدعاء ، ويحب أن يُسأل ، ويغضب إذا لم يُسأل ،يستحي من عبده حيث لا يستحي العبد منه،ويستره حيث لا يستر نفسه ، ويرحمه حيث لا يرحم نفسه .
دعاه بنعمه وإحسانه ، وناداه إلى كرامته ورضوانه ، فأبى !
فأرسل رسله في طلبه ، وبعث معهم إليه عهده .
ثم نزل سبحانه بنفسه وقال:" من يسألني فأعطيه ؟ من يستغفرني فأغفر له "( 1) كما قيل : أدعوك للوصل فتأبى !! أبعث رسلي في الطلب !! أنزل إليك بنفسي!! ألقاك في النوم !! 
وكيف لا تحب القلوب : من لا يأتي بالحسنات إلا هو ، ولا يذهب بالسيئات إلا هو ، ولا يجيب الدعوات ويقيل العثرات ، ويغفر الخطيئات ، ويستر العورات ، ويكشف الكربات ، ويغيث اللهفات ، ويُنيل الطلبات سواه ؟ ! 
فهو أحق من ذكر ، وأحق من شُكِر، وأحق من حمد ، وأحق من عبد ، وأنصر من ابتُغي ، وأرأف من ملك ، وأجود من سُئل ، وأوسع من أعطى ، وأرحم من اسُترحم ، وأكرم من قُصد ، وأعز من التُجيء إليه ،وأكفى من توكل عليه ، أرحم بعبده من الوالدة بولدها( 2) ، وأشد فرحا بتوبة التائب من الفاقد لراحلته التي عليها طعامه وشرابه في الأرض المهلكة إذا يئس من الحياة ثم وجدها ( 3). 
وهو الملك فلا شريك له ، والفرد فلا ند له ، كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه، لن يطاع إلا بإذنه ،ولن يعصي إلا بعلمه ،يطاع فيشكر ، وبتوفيقه ونعمته أُطيع ،ويعصي فيغفر ، ويعفو وحقه أُضيع .
فهو أقرب شهيد ، وأجلُّ حفيظ ، وأوفى بالعهد ، وأعدل قائم بالقسط ، حال دون النفوس ،وأخذ بالنواصي ،وكتب الآثار،ونسخ الآجال، فالقلوب له مفضية ، والسر عنده علانية ، والغيب لديه مكشوف ،وكل أحد إليه ملهوف ،وعنت الوجوه لنور وجهه ،وعجزت العقول عن إدراك كنهه( 4)،ودلت الفطر والأدلة كلُّها على امتناع مثله وشبهه ، أشرقت لنور وجهه الظلمات ،واستنارت له الأرض والسموات ،وصلحت عليه جميع المخلوقات .
لا ينام ولا ينبغي له أن ينام ،يخفض القسط ويرفعه ،يُرفع إليه عمل الليل قبل عمل النهار ، وعمل النهار قبل عمل الليل ، حجابه النور ، لو كشفه ؛ لأحرقت سبحات ( 5)وجهه ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه ( 6): 
ما اعْتاضَ باذِلُ حُبِّهِ لسِواهُ مِنْ عِوضٍ ولو مَلَكَ الوجودَ بأسْرِه .
(1 ) أخرجه : البخاري (1145) ومسلم (758) من حديث أبي هريرة رضي الله عنه . 
( 2) أخرجه : البخاري (5999) ومسلم (2754) من حديث عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه . 
( 3) أخرجه : البخاري (6308) ومسلم (2744) من حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه .
( 4) أي : إدراك كيفية صفاته سبحانه وتعالى . 
( 5) سُبُحات وجهه : أنواره . 
(6 ) كما جاء في حديث عند مسلم (179) من حديث أبي موسى رضي الله عنه
من كتاب تهذيب الداء والدواء للشيخ محمد بن عبدالله بن صالح الهبدان

----------


## في بحر التاريخ

جزاك الله خيرا ...
اللهم ارزقنا حبك و حب من حبك و حبا يقربنا لحبك ...
تقبلوا مروري ...
اختكم ...
في بحر التاريخ ...

----------


## خادم_السنة

تقبل الله منا ومنكم هام هذا التصنيف للمحبة بأنواعه الخمسة 
جزاكم الله خيرا

هل ترى أخى بعد كم من تاريخ كتابتك الموضوع يتقدم أحد ويستفيد من نقلك

اذكر إخوانى لا تحرموا أنفسكم من البيان عن الله وعن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كلام العلماء الثقات

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نور الهدى عبد الواحد

_سلام الله عليكم_ 
_سبحان الله كم هو كريم ربنا عزوجل   له المثل الاعلى  وليس كمثله شيء يحبنا ويهبنا ويحفظنا ويرعانا ويسترنا ويقضي حوائجنا جميعا ولا يلهيه قضاء على قضاء_
_وفي المقابل  نحن نعصيه ولا نقدره حق قدره ونتكاسل في طاعته خيره لنا نازل ومعاصينا إليه صاعدة ونعمه كثيرة وسيئاتنا كثيرة  يتودد إلينا بالنعم ونتباغض إليه بالمعاصي_
_سبحانه وتعالى ماأعظمه  وما أكرمه وما أبره_ 
_إخواني الكرام  البدار البدار البدار  للتصالح مع الله عزوجل_ 
_وأسأل كل عابر على هذا الرد أن يدعو لي  بالستر  والحفظ والهداية  رجاء  رجاء  رجاء_

----------

